

DHL's 108% increase in conversion on A/B test by using a woman. - sahillavingia
http://www.abtests.com/test/278002/landing-for-dhl-express

======
adamjernst
Conclusion: don't trust A/B tests with small sample sizes, as there's no way
that changed raised conversions 108%.

~~~
conradboyle
Do you know that the sample size was small?

